# Star Wars: The Mandalorian - Zweiter Trailer mit vielen Actionszenen



## PCGH-Redaktion (21. Oktober 2020)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu *Star Wars: The Mandalorian - Zweiter Trailer mit vielen Actionszenen* gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Star Wars: The Mandalorian - Zweiter Trailer mit vielen Actionszenen*


----------



## northstar (21. Oktober 2020)

Jedesmal wenn er seinen Raketenrucksack benutzt, erinnert er mich an den guten alten Rocketeer. 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Gi0Et31E7s4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Das damalige Game hab ich so oft gezockt.


----------



## Scorpionx01 (21. Oktober 2020)

Ich hoffe dass die Folgen länger sind als in der ersten Staffel. 
35 Minuten mit "Was bisher geschah", Intro und Abspann mit Credits ist einfach viel zu kurz gewesen.


----------



## Nebulus07 (21. Oktober 2020)

Also im Dezember einen Monat Disney buchen... Und dann 24+25+26.12 alle Folgen schauen 

Freue mich schon....


----------

